# Diag. Code for fraying of posterior-superior labrum



## Gran1234 (Jan 29, 2016)

Please advise what code you would use for fraying of posterior-superior labrum of shoulder,  with no injury involved.
Thank you.


----------



## sxcoder1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I usually use something like M75.81 or 2 Other shoulder lesions


----------

